# Aquascaping - setting up a 2.5g



## katalindia (Feb 27, 2016)

This journal is going to be about the progress of my empty 2.5g tank, the equipment I use for it, and how I'm choosing a fish to match the decor.

*Tank*
2.5g glass from PetSmart

*Filter*
AZOO Mignon 60

*Light*
Finnex StingRAY LED Clip 4w

*Heater*
Hydor Slim 7.5w

*Plants*
To be added later.

*Substrate*
Black Sand


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

what kind of plants? sand may not be good for their growth.


----------



## katalindia (Feb 27, 2016)

I've had plenty of good results with sand in the past. Most of them feed from the water column. I'm going to add the list later once I get home and find their scientific names.


----------

